# IBM FileNet Developer job in Sin



## kko

Hi All,

i am having around 6 years of expi in IBM FileNet development and working in reputed indian mnc. My wife is also around same exp and working as a tester.

I got an offer of 5.5k per month for singapore location.

1 Is it worth it ? As i can see that the rent will 2100 around .. as we wont be sharing the flat .. Are there any 1 BHK available ?

2 What are the monthly expenses other than rent for a family of 2 ?

3 Is getting the software tester job for my wife will be difficult ? 

4 How long it will take for me to apply for PEP or PR once i join the firm? For PEP also there is some salary constraint ?

5. Is the salary of 5.5k pm is sufficient for a niche skill like FileNet?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## simonsays

kko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am having around 6 years of expi in IBM FileNet development and working in reputed indian mnc. My wife is also around same exp and working as a tester.
> 
> I got an offer of 5.5k per month for singapore location.
> 
> 1 Is it worth it ? As i can see that the rent will 2100 around .. as we wont be sharing the flat .. Are there any 1 BHK available ?
> 
> 2 What are the monthly expenses other than rent for a family of 2 ?
> 
> 3 Is getting the software tester job for my wife will be difficult ?
> 
> 4 How long it will take for me to apply for PEP or PR once i join the firm? For PEP also there is some salary constraint ?
> 
> 5. Is the salary of 5.5k pm is sufficient for a niche skill like FileNet?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


For most of the questions, you can do some search here .. 

Let me answer the bits .. 

PEP has a revised salary of 12,000 PM to qualify

For PR, there is no clear qualifying time, but, from experience, unless your pay is into 5 figure, a wait of 3 years, to fulfill the requirement of 3 years Income Tax Notice from IRAS seems prudent, and that jives with the success of those (whom I know) who waited and applied, vs those who didn't wait


----------



## kko

ecureilx said:


> For most of the questions, you can do some search here ..
> 
> Let me answer the bits ..
> 
> PEP has a revised salary of 12,000 PM to qualify
> 
> For PR, there is no clear qualifying time, but, from experience, unless your pay is into 5 figure, a wait of 3 years, to fulfill the requirement of 3 years Income Tax Notice from IRAS seems prudent, and that jives with the success of those (whom I know) who waited and applied, vs those who didn't wait


hi ecurelix sir, 

thanks for the reply... I have searched here a lot... but few questions are still a mystery

- Like i didnt find any 1 BHK individual HDB for rent... 

- Regarding the job for my wife on DP -- know the process of LOC and other stuff... but didnt find any info on the consultants who will help in finding the job or sort of stuff.

- More over the company told me that for a family of 2 50$ per week are more than enough if you eat at home... thats way too less... 

- Also i read that cooking is not allowed in many rented homes ?// Is it the case?


Moreover, i read somewhere about buying two wheeler like vespa--- 

- how diffcult is to get the driving licence there -- i have an indian driving licence since last 10 years - can i convert that ? 
- what is the cost of a two wheeler/

also is there a bicycle a bit common there ? and how convinient is to drive one ? 

thnx in advance..


----------



## simonsays

kko said:


> hi ecurelix sir,
> 
> thanks for the reply... I have searched here a lot... but few questions are still a mystery
> 
> - Like i didnt find any 1 BHK individual HDB for rent...


BHK ?? Means ? if you mean single room apartments, Single rooms apartments are rare and rarely allowed to be rented out - if you mean HDB.

If can afford a Condo, choices galore .. 



> - Regarding the job for my wife on DP -- know the process of LOC and other stuff... but didnt find any info on the consultants who will help in finding the job or sort of stuff.


You get a Job, then get an EP, and then if the employer is willing to apply, you will have to apply and get a DP - in that order. And if you are on P2, the DP will be easier. If you end up in Q1 Pass - for lack of educational Qualifications, you will struggle to get a DP.

Some consulants do the whole 9 yards, some dont/



> - More over the company told me that for a family of 2 50$ per week are more than enough if you eat at home... thats way too less...


Yes, 50 $ per week - i.e. enough for 2$ breakfast, 2$ lunch and 3$ Dinner - yes, you can make do if you are ok eating the cheapest Chicken Rice and Kway Teoh and such .. in your case I would say NO !!!!!!!!

Do read up Ani_India's breakdown of costs 



> - Also i read that cooking is not allowed in many rented homes ?// Is it the case?


Yes, you are correct.



> Moreover, i read somewhere about buying two wheeler like vespa---
> 
> - how diffcult is to get the driving licence there -- i have an indian driving licence since last 10 years - can i convert that ?
> - what is the cost of a two wheeler/


Cost of two wheeler- do google ..

License, as per stricter rules, you still may have to do the complete Motorbike test- from basic, advanced and practical .. only Traffic Police can advice on that.


Singapore Traffic Police - Driving in Singapore

/QUOTE]
also is there a bicycle a bit common there ? and how convinient is to drive one ? 

thnx in advance..[/QUOTE]

Did you mean drive a bicycle ? 

Well, depends, on how far you want to cycle yourself...


----------



## kko

ecureilx said:


> BHK ?? Means ? if you mean single room apartments, Single rooms apartments are rare and rarely allowed to be rented out - if you mean HDB.
> 
> If can afford a Condo, choices galore ..
> 
> 
> 
> You get a Job, then get an EP, and then if the employer is willing to apply, you will have to apply and get a DP - in that order. And if you are on P2, the DP will be easier. If you end up in Q1 Pass - for lack of educational Qualifications, you will struggle to get a DP.
> 
> Some consulants do the whole 9 yards, some dont/
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, 50 $ per week - i.e. enough for 2$ breakfast, 2$ lunch and 3$ Dinner - yes, you can make do if you are ok eating the cheapest Chicken Rice and Kway Teoh and such .. in your case I would say NO !!!!!!!!
> 
> Do read up Ani_India's breakdown of costs
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> Cost of two wheeler- do google ..
> 
> License, as per stricter rules, you still may have to do the complete Motorbike test- from basic, advanced and practical .. only Traffic Police can advice on that.
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> also is there a bicycle a bit common there ? and how convinient is to drive one ?
> 
> thnx in advance..


Did you mean drive a bicycle ? 

Well, depends, on how far you want to cycle yourself...[/QUOTE]

Yes... read the ani india break up... 

it seems i have to find the apartment with kitchen available and also need to spend out 2100$ for 2 bhk .. 

Also ... bicycle -- i drive here for around 10-12 kms per one side.. so that wont be the issue... i mean are there any seperate lanes for bicycles ? 

Regarding EP -- i will be in P2 according to package... and the company is going to process my wifes DP... with my EP

So any pointers to good consultant for my wifes job ??

What is the approx grocery cost in case of home made food ? I knw wet market is good place... 

If my wife gets the job than we can afford a condo...


----------



## simonsays

kko said:


> Also ... bicycle -- i drive here for around 10-12 kms per one side.. so that wont be the issue... i mean are there any seperate lanes for bicycles ?


No, there are NO separate lanes for Cycles



> Regarding EP -- i will be in P2 according to package... and the company is going to process my wifes DP... with my EP


See, P2 or P1 or Q1 is decided by MOM - you don't choose it .. so let MOM decide that .. 



> So any pointers to good consultant for my wifes job ??


No



> What is the approx grocery cost in case of home made food ? I knw wet market is good place...


Once you get here, based on the locality, you can decide where to shop

If you want an idea of costs .. FairPrice - Welcome!


----------



## kko

ecureilx said:


> No, there are NO separate lanes for Cycles
> 
> 
> 
> See, P2 or P1 or Q1 is decided by MOM - you don't choose it .. so let MOM decide that ..
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get here, based on the locality, you can decide where to shop
> 
> If you want an idea of costs ..
> 
> 
> yes ,... that is true .... that once i come than only can get the exact details...
> 
> Thanks a lot for the information...
> 
> looks like getting the bicycle licence is bit lengthy process...
> 
> btw -are u a local in there i mean a born Singaporian ?
> which is the cheap and safe place to live in ? office distance doesnt matter for me...


----------



## simonsays

kko said:


> looks like getting the bicycle licence is bit lengthy process...


errr .. did you read properly ?? 

You only need license for Motorbikes / Scooters - not for bicycles .. sorry if you mis-read it somewhere .. 



> btw -are u a local in there i mean a born Singaporian ?


No, not local



> which is the cheap and safe place to live in ? office distance doesnt matter for me...


Again, it is like asking how much is enough to live in Singapore ..

The further from town, the rentals reduce, though that too is going out of fashion as a lot of offices too are moving away from town.

Do some search / google / yahoo .. for rental ranges


----------



## kko

ecureilx said:


> errr .. did you read properly ??
> 
> You only need license for Motorbikes / Scooters - not for bicycles .. sorry if you mis-read it somewhere ..
> 
> 
> 
> No, not local
> 
> 
> 
> Again, it is like asking how much is enough to live in Singapore ..
> 
> The further from town, the rentals reduce, though that too is going out of fashion as a lot of offices too are moving away from town.
> 
> Do some search / google / yahoo .. for rental ranges


heheh... my mistake... licence for two wheeler.. not bicycle... lol heheh...sorry for the confusion..

got your point... actually the intent of question is like which is good locality ..

also... are there any battery driven two wheeler which doesnt require licence..
in india we do not require license for battery driven two wheelers...


----------



## sd123

Hi KKO,
I am also working in India in Filenet technologies and have experience of 6.7 years. I am looking for onsite opportunities. Can you please help me with the consultant details and also the job sites to search for onsite filenet opportunities mainly middle east, and asia pacific

Thanks,
Subbu


----------



## virgo221984

kko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> i am having around 6 years of expi in IBM FileNet development and working in reputed indian mnc. My wife is also around same exp and working as a tester.
> 
> I got an offer of 5.5k per month for singapore location.
> 
> 1 Is it worth it ? As i can see that the rent will 2100 around .. as we wont be sharing the flat .. Are there any 1 BHK available ?
> 
> 2 What are the monthly expenses other than rent for a family of 2 ?
> 
> 3 Is getting the software tester job for my wife will be difficult ?
> 
> 4 How long it will take for me to apply for PEP or PR once i join the firm? For PEP also there is some salary constraint ?
> 
> 5. Is the salary of 5.5k pm is sufficient for a niche skill like FileNet?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


I am a filenet developer working in Singapore.5.5 for filenet job in Singapore is highly underpaid. It's tough to survive in Singapore if *<you're> * wife dint get a job also. Keep trying. For your experience the minimum is 7k


----------



## simonsays

virgo221984 said:


> I am a filenet developer working in Singapore.5.5 for filenet job in Singapore is highly underpaid. It's tough to survive in Singapore if *<you're> * wife dint get a job also. Keep trying. For your experience the minimum is 7k


Jetlag : what exactly did you edit ?


----------

